# Do you have a tip sign in your car?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

answer poll or discuss.


Public poll your answer will be viewable.


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't, I want to make one though, but I feel like its kinda annoying or weird idk


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

mxxdude said:


> I don't, I want to make one though, but I feel like its kinda annoying or weird idk


I made one and it has a so smoking, alcohol or eating symbol but I have not felt like putting it out yet.


----------



## chief_broom (Apr 10, 2017)

I use a tip cup and put it in the front cup holder of my center console. Nothing special. Just a large clear plastic cup (32oz) with a post it note stuck on the side stating "TIPS". While not being obnoxious, or in their face, it is still highly noticeable. 

What I've found (albeit in my limited experience) is that having this visible puts the idea of a tip into the rider's mind. The majority of riders still won't tip but with the tip cup it seems to improve the odds slightly.


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Yes sir I have one LED tip sign for the back and a normal one for the front!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Tablet Tipping Sign that also doubles as their entertainment control and to pay a credit card tip with Square.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a butler that caters every pax's needs, he also enforce the tipping option


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Tablet Tipping Sign that also doubles as their entertainment control and to pay a credit card tip with Square.


same here!


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Tablet Tipping Sign that also doubles as their entertainment control and to pay a credit card tip with Square.


I'll pay you to set me up. Please contact me w/ your price, thanks.


----------



## baldmandrvr (Feb 7, 2017)

I can design these with your name on them but I have found this sign works pretty good and gets people laughing and in a good mood then they see the tipping option. Goes over fairly well.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Tablet Tipping Sign that also doubles as their entertainment control and to pay a credit card tip with Square.


Got any pics of that set up?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yup


----------

